# It's me again (WHOA SO COOL this is like the 3rd thread I've made)



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey guys!!!

So, uh. I'm just gonna make this as short and sweet as possible.

As some of you already know, I've been dealing with a bad case of typism (i.e. "I don't fit this stereotype, whaaaaaaaaaat?") and despite my thinking that I understood the cognitive functions fairly well, it's become more and more apparent that I've got lots to learn (gg me). 

When I first discovered MBTI, I typed as ISTP (according to an online test, mind you. I didn't know about cognitive functions) at first, and then INTP from there on out. And I fell in love with MBTI, so I started looking more and more at cognitive functions and stuff like that. I started typing characters from series I loved, because why not?

As I read more on the cognitive functions, I felt like I was more of an INTJ but struggled with figuring out if I used Ne or Ni more. So I came here, did a questionnaire, and got a general consensus of INTJ or ENTJ. So I looked into it more, and figured I was most likely an INTJ due to my introversion.

But, go figure, I began to doubt again because I felt as if I didn't truly understand the subject well enough. So I did another questionnaire, but this time people came back with suggestions of INFP or perhaps ISFP. Personally, I had never really considered being an F (much less an xSFx) in the past, so I was completely caught off-guard and did some more research. But it just didn't seem right, so here I am again.

Now, my problem isn't so much with what functions I use. I'm pretty damn sure I use Te, Fi, Se, and Ni (not necessarily in that order, of course). I just have problems with how they stack. Ever since people suggested for me to look into ISFP and INFP, I have always tested as ENTJ on various tests I have taken, and on cognitive function tests I tend to come back with INTJ and ENTJ as my "most like you" results. 

Generally the results on those involve Te being my highest function, followed by Fi and then Ni. Fe is my underdeveloped function, by the way. I realize these tests aren't accurate, but I suppose it may be useful to provide a sort of background for you.

I can fill out a questionnaire (again, lmao) if need be! But I'll probably do it in the morning, considering it's 1 AM here and I've got a doctor's appointment.

Hopefully some of you will consider this interesting enough to analyze. Thanks in advance (again. lol)

So much for this being "short and sweet." Sorry about this, by the way. I realize I've asked before.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Oh, was wondering where you were! Let us begin the typing! :laughing:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Oh, was wondering where you were! Let us begin the typing! :laughing:


In all honesty, I got kinda bored x'D. I'm not the best at typing others, so I've been lurking and playing Splatoon (great game, by the way. 10/10 if you have a Wii U)

Nice to see you again though!


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> In all honesty, I got kinda bored x'D. I'm not the best at typing others, so I've been lurking and playing Splatoon (great game, by the way. 10/10 if you have a Wii U)
> 
> Nice to see you again though!


I can understand that. Man, Wii U seems to have the best games, that actually run at a framerate higher than an arthritis addled senior. Gotta try Splatoon! :wink:

Nice to see you too! :laughing:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, I suppose I should probably do a questionnaire. Anybody have a preference as to which one I fill out?


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> Okay, I suppose I should probably do a questionnaire. Anybody have a preference as to which one I fill out?


If you want to conserve your sanity, probably not the 80q one from Socionics. Though it's all up to you, I suppose one of the 20q ones would fuel the fire more. :wink:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Okay, here we go. I'm doing the scenario one, because it's one I haven't filled out yet.

*SCENARIO 1

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.*

At first I'd be shocked, and then I'd be angry at being broken up with without so much of an explanation. I'd probably consider my S.O. to be 'unwilling' to fix our relationship, and I'd probably direct my anger in their direction. In all honesty, I might even consider that person to be selfish.

However, after the anger wore off I'd probably start getting worried. After all, it's been two years -- that person should trust me closely. I'd probably send them some texts asking what's happened, what I can do to help, etc. etc.. If they still haven't responded, I'd get mad again and probably start thinking, "well if this is how it was gonna be, thank God we broke up," and start letting it drop. But when the family tells me they've been diagnosed with cancer, I'd probably cry. A lot.

I'd be really infuriated at God, if He exists, and angry at my S.O. for not telling me directly, but at the same time I'd probably understand why they did that and do my best to let it go and try to be friendly toward that person in their remaining days. After all, if they don't have much time left, there's no sense in filling it with bad memories.


*SCENARIO 2 

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.
*
At first, I'd be like "Hell, no! Go study it on your own. You've got a book." After all, I spent my time studying the material, and I shouldn't have to owe this roommate anything. They should be able to solve it on their own if they focus enough, and study the right things.

However, pity would probably kick in and I'd start second-thinking my response. But since the professor has made it clear that it's an individual assignment, instead I would suggest a series of textbooks or online materials my roommate can use. I'm not going to sacrifice my own grade for someone else's neglect!

I don't like to betray people's trust, so going against what my professor has instructed on a take-home test is most likely out of the question. I'll propose some textbooks or resources that my roommate can study, and leave it at that. It's not my problem if they fail.

*SCENARIO 3

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.*

Project 2, by far. However, the lack of impact on the company would make me wonder, "why bother?". If it's not going to be beneficial for the company's betterment, then there's really no point to it. I prefer to do things that will have direct impacts on my life and other people's lives. Once I had to box shoes for charity, and it was the dumbest thing in the life, purely because I couldn't see the direct impact it had on those I helped.

I work best solo, however. Group efforts are among my least favourites, purely because I always feel like I can never trust my teammates to do their work. So it ends up being mostly completed by me, half of the time I do a "group project," and there's no sense getting involved directly with other people if I'm going to do half of the work on my own time.

When I do work in groups, I work best when people follow my leadership because I have very clear plans on how things turn out and what they should look like. But, of course, because everyone values their individuality, this hardly ever works out and I end up shutting down because I think "oh what's the point if they're not going to listen?"

So, yeah. Project 2.

*SCENARIO 4

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.*

Oh, lmao, I kind of explained my feelings towards this situation in the above one.

I'll definitely consider and balance each member's idea, and then probably split up the work for each individual based off of their strengths. If someone is really good at charts and graphs, then I'll leave them to the data analyss section. However, I will admit that I have problems when people challenge my own ideas due to my previously-stated clear vision for how things should work, so I may end up getting a little defensive.

Splitting up the work is the best option, though. If everyone can do something they somewhat enjoy and produce viable results, then we can mesh those strengths together and edit the final project as a whole.

At the first meeting, the most important thing to do is establish the basis of the project. The basic direction and thesis are top priority, so that way when everyone goes their separate ways to do their individual work, the project isn't a clusterfuck of varying opinions, and instead a neatly formulated paper about one general consensus. A basic outline is absolutely necessary.

*SCENARIO 5

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.*

I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEE.

I'd probably go play some video games or watch a movie. Either way, it'd definitely involve staying at home and relaxing. I may read, as well. Homebody stuff, basically. 

If someone wants to hang out, I may consider their proposal, but if no one reaches out, I'll probably just hang out at home and sleep and eat and do nothing productive with my time. 

*SCENARIO 6

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor*

Oh Jesus, if we're not talking money, I'd kill to be an actor. I love being on stage and projecting a character onto the world. I love everything about theater, and I love that something as simple as a single line can change someone's world. It's something I've always loved, and I just...ah. It's fun to play someone you're not. It's entertaining to change up your life and be someone different. And the applause at the end is what makes it worth it. The people telling you how great you did. Stuff like that.

It's a little hard to explain to people who don't enjoy acting -- but theatre and art have always been where I feel most at home. Unfortunately, in the real world, that's obviously not the most viable option for people who desire to make money.

The other two careers I'd pick would be artist, due to my love for art and desire to impact people around me, and entrepreneur due to my salesman skillzzzz. Many people tell me I do great at the art of persuasion.

*SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?*

The first thing that stood out to me were the trees, and how cool it was that the orange was really muted while the green was super vibrant. I love color theory and have always been fascinated by it (artists unite), so I love seeing it expressed in this photo. The high contrast of the lights vs the shadows is also very appealing, and I really like how you can see the water being reflected on the rocks.

I liked the picture until I looked at its lower half. I feel like the black rocks take away from the aesthetics of the orange rock, and it seems to choke everything else out. If the image were cropped so it were a little more top heavy, it'd probably be more appealing to me. 

It makes me think of Dune, strangely enough. idk why.​


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/attachme...stionnaire-2-0-self-type-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

This is the picture, by the way.


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

You seem like an IXFP leaning towards ISFP. I'm curious as how you you get Te as your highest function when it is only partially mentioned in your questionnaire. Most of your answers focus on your own inward sense of ethics rather than any sort of logical step-by-step thinking or empiricism expected of a TJ.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Rebel Sheep said:


> You seem like an IXFP leaning towards ISFP. I'm curious as how you you get Te as your highest function when it is only partially mentioned in your questionnaire. Most of your answers focus on your own inward sense of ethics rather than any sort of logical step-by-step thinking or empiricism expected of a TJ.


I believe it's because of my ability to easily lay out a plan and put it to action if I have the resources. I'm a time-oriented person as well, and I'm good at fitting things into time tables and getting stuff done when it needs to be done. I am good at directing things and using time efficiently -- stuff like that. It's second-nature to me.

I think others stated that the inward-focus of ethics is indicative of lower Fi (i.e. "this is where I WANT to be focused, so I'm gonna do my best to focus there") but honestly I'm not entirely sure if that's true or not.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

@angelcat had a post on her Tumblr about our dominant functions, or at least, our dominant introverted function, being all but invisible to us, so the better way to identify our type is from our inferiors, what you value in others, but ultimately suck at. :happy:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Barakiel

I saw that actually!! And it made sense with Te, but I can also see it making sense with Fi. 

Why the hell isn't there a Te-Fi type? It sure would make sense.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> @Barakiel
> 
> I saw that actually!! And it made sense with Te, but I can also see it making sense with Fi.
> 
> Why the hell isn't there a Te-Fi type? It sure would make sense.


Which feels more natural to you, Te or Fi? And which do people around you see you using more? Both these answers are important, for different reasons. :wink:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Barakiel Te feels more natural. As for which one people see me using....it really depends on who you ask. My parents would definitely say Te. My friends.....hmm, some of them would probably say Fi (though I know my INTP friend would say Te). Most of my friends are Fi-doms, by the way.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> @Barakiel Te feels more natural. As for which one people see me using....it really depends on who you ask. My parents would definitely say Te. My friends.....hmm, some of them would probably say Fi (though I know my INTP friend would say Te). Most of my friends are Fi-doms, by the way.


Interesting, though Te feeling natural doesn't mean much, considering it's extroverted, and you're accessing the world with it. Are there any functions you suck at using? :happy:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Interesting, though Te feeling natural doesn't mean much, considering it's extroverted, and you're accessing the world with it. Are there any functions you suck at using? :happy:


Fe and Ti. Fe is definitely the one I struggle with the most -- abort mission.

Out of the four functions I identify most with though (Te, Ni, Se, Fi), I'd say Se is the hardest one for me...but that's tricky because I am very highly attuned to aesthetics. It wasn't always that way though -- I think my artistry and relentless study of colour theory has developed Se more for me.

Just talk to my mom though -- as a kid I was a fucking fashion disaster. It was bad. x'D


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> Fe and Ti. Fe is definitely the one I struggle with the most -- abort mission.
> 
> Out of the four functions I identify most with though (Te, Ni, Se, Fi), I'd say Se is the hardest one for me...but that's tricky because I am very highly attuned to aesthetics. It wasn't always that way though -- I think my artistry and relentless study of colour theory has developed Se more for me.
> 
> Just talk to my mom though -- as a kid I was a fucking fashion disaster. It was bad. x'D


Right, as a final question, are there any functions you feel you've developed recently? By recently, in the past year or so. :happy:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Barakiel

Ooh, tricky question. Fi and Se, most likely. Fi (even if it is my dominant) was most likely developed due to my exposure to a lot of moral issues and whatnot, while Se was probably developed through my art classes.

That's a tough one though -- I'm not really sure. Si could be a possibility, as well.


----------



## Barakiel (May 20, 2014)

Kaizuka said:


> @Barakiel
> 
> Ooh, tricky question. Fi and Se, most likely. Fi (even if it is my dominant) was most likely developed due to my exposure to a lot of moral issues and whatnot, while Se was probably developed through my art classes.
> 
> That's a tough one though -- I'm not really sure. Si could be a possibility, as well.


Assuming you don't feel any attachment to Ne, which is likely considering no one in all three of your threads has mentioned it, besides one, I think in the last one you did; we can discount Si. I'm thinking you're an INTJ trying to be ISFP, or an ISFP with weak Se. Either one. :happy:


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Barakiel

Do you have any particular pointers in either direction?

My Fi could be influenced by my Fi-dominate friends, if that's a possibility....hm.


----------

